# Solved: Can't start Yahoo Site Builder



## cctexas (Dec 2, 2014)

I have had Yahoo Site Builder for many years and it worked fine.


Recently I tried updating my site, but wasn't able to open site builder. I have tried everything Yahoo has recommended, but nothing works. I tried contacting Yahoo, but they don't talk to anyone which is very frustrating since I am paying for the site.


I have tried these instructions. On your PC, click the "Start" menu (usually located in the lower-left corner of your screen) and choose "Programs." Select "Yahoo," then "SiteBuilder." You'll see an icon like the one above labeled "SiteBuilder." Select this option to open the SiteBuilder program.


Nothing happens.


I get the message Specified path does not contain a valid program ending in exe.
 

C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo SiteBuilder\ysitebuilder.bat
 

I would appreciate any help.

My website is www.nostudentleftbehind.org.

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi @cctexas and welcome to TSG!
It definitely looks like either your .bat file or your .exe file is corrupt. I suggest you uninstall the corrupt version on your PC and then download their site builder again and install it.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello *cctexas*,

As *JiminSA* said, welcome to TSG! :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

It does seem something is corrupted or that something was moved that is crucial to the operation of this program.

*JiminSA*'s advice of re-installing the software should work, but you can try performing a System Restore before doing that.

*System Restore*

Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R* on your keyboard.
In the Run box, type *rstrui.exe* and hit *Enter*.
Follow the on-screen instructions to restore your computer to a date before the issue(s) started.


----------



## cctexas (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for responding to my Yahoo Site Builder problem.

I took your recommendation and purchased a Flash drive and tried restoring the system to a previous date. It didnt correct the problem so I restored it to current date. I still cant start Yahoo Site builder.

Your other suggestion was to uninstall the corrupt version and download site builder again and install it.

My question is, since my website is up and running, will it affect any of my pages and data on my website?

I dont want to take the chance of losing all the data on my website. 

Is there a way to make a copy my website, www.nostudentleftbehind.org, in the event something happens?

Thank you for your help.

Sterling


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I do not have the means to make a copy of your website, and I cannot guarantee the safety of the pages and the data on them after uninstalling Yahoo Site Builder as I am not very familiar with the program.

Having said that, most times the data files are left untouched during an uninstall in case you want to install the program down the road and view/use the files again.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> My question is, since my website is up and running, will it affect any of my pages and data on my website?


 Your website should be perfectly safe since it resides on a server somewhere out there (i.e. on a remote server's hard-drive). I am assuming that you update your website in an online mode is that correct? (i.e. you do not use Yahoo's FTP tool or Filezilla to upload you changes - this explains it better)
There is also a Yahoo help article here, which shows you how to "update" (uninstall/install) your Site Builder.


> Is there a way to make a copy my website, www.nostudentleftbehind.org, in the event something happens?


Yes, ordinarily by using the FTP feature, mentioned above and explained here, but if you have never used this feature, you will have to ask Yahoo for your FTP login details and use Filezilla to backup your site (as you can't get in to Yahoo Site Builder anyway) Good luck


----------



## cctexas (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback.

I followed these directions.

1. First make sure that you are connected to the Internet.
2. Click the *Start* button (usually located in the lower-left corner of your screen).
3. Choose "Programs."
4. Select "Yahoo," then "SiteBuilder."
5. You'll see a SiteBuilder icon labeled "Update SiteBuilder." Select this option to update SiteBuilder.

I tried these steps, but Site Builder and update Site Builder doesnt work. Nothing happens when either of these are selected.

Should I go ahead and uninstall Site Builder and then try reinstalling it?


I hope I won't lose all the pages and data I spent years to build.


Thanks,
Sterling


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> I tried these steps, but Site Builder and update Site Builder doesn't work. Nothing happens when either of these are selected.


That's probably because the corruption is more widespread than we thought.
No need to uninstall site builder, simply download the most recent version from this link and the install routine will overlay your existing (corrupt) version.
In all my years I have never heard of an application download overlaying or deleting user created data. So whether you keep the website on your hard drive within the site builder hierarchy, or you do your editing and updating directly online (you never did tell me) should make no difference.


> I hope I won't lose all the pages and data I spent years to build.


I will stick my neck out and say that with such an old hand as Yahoo, your website will be secure.


----------



## cctexas (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for your help.


While reinstalling site Builder, I discovered a problem with Java. I uninstalled one of the two old files. The other file could not be uninstalled.


I reinstalled Java and Site Builder and it started working.


I haven't rebooted my computer, but I feel that the problem is fixed.


Thank you again.


I will make a donation for your help.


Sterling


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Well - all's well that ends well
P.S. Thank you for your promise to donate - I am sure that the Forum Hosts will appreciate this, I know that I do! Thank you


----------

